# Chester 626



## doubleboost (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi
I have been offerd a Chester 626 turret mill in good condition.
Have any members any experience of these machines .
Untill recently i used a Axminster mill drill which i was not impressed with.
John


----------



## CrewCab (Feb 4, 2010)

I upgraded from my X2 and bought one last year, top class piece of kit in my humble opinion ........ 8) it mills steel far easier than my X2 coped with aluminium 

CC


----------



## doubleboost (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for that.
Had a good look around the net it looks like a nice machine


----------



## CrewCab (Feb 4, 2010)

doubleboost  said:
			
		

> it looks like a nice machine



It is a top class piece of kit imho, I doubt you will be disappointed 8)

have a look here 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/6x26millingmachines/

CC


----------



## doubleboost (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link just filled in the application form
John


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 17, 2010)

Might be worth a read: http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=590146

Vic.


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 17, 2010)

> Might be worth a read: http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=590146
> 
> Vic.



That looks like a very good advert FOR the machine.

The whole web and you can only come up with some obscure website and a post 4 years old, and no follow on, most probably a good result in the end, written by someone who is ripping the machine apart and going over it with a microscope ....................

With regards to this mill. Even though I ended up with a larger mill eventually, I did all my homework on buying a 626, and I can say that 99% of the stuff I came across, the 626 came out as a great machine, no matter where it was purchased from.

Blogs


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 18, 2010)

I did look at buying a 626 myself about 6 years ago when I had to sell my old mill but there where questions over quality from one of the suppliers at the time. Another guy who wrote* about his "experiences" with the 626 managed to get it to the condition he wanted, but as he said it should have been sorted before it was sent to him. He wasn't impressed for example with the supplier leaving cast iron dust (from fitting a DRO) all over the machine. The new price for these from any of three different suppliers is £1500.00, plus shipping in most cases (not Warco though). For that price I'd expect it to be usable without having to replace parts. _If_ I do end up buying one myself I expect it will be from one of the more local suppliers so I can go and get the parts that need replacement. :

* It think it was an article in one of the Model Engineering magazines, I'll see if I can find it.

Vic.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

That Chester looks like a nice bit of machinery. I'm looking for a new mill for my workshop.

(Now, small rant mode engaged)

RC Groups Obscure? Hardly. It's the second biggest forum site for RC Planes and such in existence. I've been a member there for nearly 10 years.

Oh, and that post was from an external feed from Usenet. (AKA Newsgroups. The thing we did before the Web became what it is)


----------

